

Will the startup bubble make programming obsolete? - IceCreamYou
http://www.isaacsukin.com/news/2012/04/22/will-startup-bubble-eventually-make-programming-obsolete

======
mattdeboard
"Will the surge in demand for widgets make widget-makers obsolete?"

~~~
IceCreamYou
Okay, so it was a sensational title. The point was more that we're in a bubble
caused by a lack of engineering talent, and the point about obsolescence was
just me trying to figure out what it would look like to solve that problem.

